# Eos Sun Tea



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

I finally got something free in the mail from VW today. It is an Eos Rejuvenating Sun Tea kit. The directions are to fill the small container with water, add enclosed tea bags, place in the cupholder, put the top down and go for a ride. When I return, I should put it the refrigerator to cool to my liking and enjoy. Cute idea.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (flheat)*

Got one too.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

I just got mine today. It's 48 degrees out with 50 mile an hour winds. It's almost Winter.
What kind of drugs are the marketing geniuses in VWoA using? My wife thinks they were probably smoking the tea itself








If VWoA wanted to do this right, they should have done it during convertible weather in the Spring or Summer (no wisecracks from anyone out there who has never seen the snowflake in the MFD). And why can't they make it something useful like some sunscreen and a baseball cap?


----------



## r1rujetta (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (owr084)*

I just got my Tea also. To bad I don't own an EOS anymore. ;-)


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (r1rujetta)*

Got my tea.. wonder if I'll get another when I get my 08.


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

I agree they should have sent it at a more appropriate time, Like this summer when I had a 8 hour top down trip. Would have worked great then, but December ? What are they thinking?








The tea does remind me of something to stuff in a pipe and smoke


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

we've just hit our cold and rainy season... I can't wait to get my sun tea...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (flheat)*

Well it's not winter everywhere! I think it's a nice gesture and appreciated


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Well it's not winter everywhere! I think it's a nice gesture and appreciated









Have you looked out your window yet this morning? Winter has arrived in Northern VA


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought it was a weird gift. Not very universal. I hate tea. 
Love the car though !!! Maybe I'm not in the demographics this was intended for.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Purchased car in October 2006 and received tea maker last week. 
Hubby purchased Passat in August 2007 and received VW umbrella in October. 
Not sure what the thinking was at VW, but from my perspective the better "gift" went to the guy who paid $10k less. Maybe they are trying to find an alternate to the bud vase for the beattle? http://www.jcwhitney.com/autop...10110
Honestly, we both love our cars and the swag wasn't really necessary, but I did take possesion of the umbrella in case it does rain again in NC before we dry up and blow away.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (theothereos)*

No tea, no umbrella.
Nada (so far).
I must have done something to upset







.


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Me neither SoCalMan*

Maybe they are targeting us for when we are the only corner of the country left with sun?


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Me neither SoCalMan (seamonkeydvm)*

WOW! I'll trade my tea to anyone for thier umbrella. It's 30 degrees outside and sleeting. my top going to be up for months. The EOS is just another reason why I hate winter. Come on spring! I have tea to brew


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Just got mine last Saturday. Just in time for the December global warming....80 degrees yesterday, today, and for 3 more days. Perfect top down weather in L.A. (lower Alabama).


----------



## hobbittcar2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (flheat)*

Got mine today. I picked it up from the mailbox while I was snowblowing.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (flheat)*

Got mine today. I guess I've been a good boy and
there really is a


----------



## jdurhan (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (flheat)*

I am waitinf for my sun tea kit.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (jdurhan)*

Not that I'm concerned, but has anyone from Canada seen anything from VW yet?
Some sun tea, or some heat packs for our mittens?
Kevin


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

guess what was on my door step tonight? funny thing is that the outer label said "Time Sensitive Material" LOL


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (monocle)*

Got mine, but I think they sent the wrong one... It says I have an 200hp Turbocharged engine...


----------



## petevv (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Got mine today.


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (flheat)*

Got mine today also. Considering how the weather has been here I don't think I will have to put it into the fridge to cool it down








I appreciate the thought and at least they are trying to keep people happy
John


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_Got mine today. I guess I've been a good boy and
there really is a









hahahah.....i love this forum......you guys crack me up......I am waiting for mine and appreciate VW for their effort....I love iced tea so i might brew it inside then throw some CLEAN snow in to cool it off....i hope Santa comes early.....then i can celebrate my cars birthday next week in style..........








and how come NO ONE POSTS PICTURES of said mini brewer???? this thread is useless without pictures........i realize it is JUST a sippie cup of some sort.....but the suspense is killing me....YES i was one of those people who peeked at their presents as a kid and then put more tape back on







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_and how come NO ONE POSTS PICTURES of said mini brewer???? this thread is useless without pictures........i realize it is JUST a sippie cup of some sort.....but the suspense is killing me....YES i was one of those people who peeked at their presents as a kid and then put more tape back on







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Here is mine:
http://moasf.com/SysImages/12-11-07_0629.jpg
http://moasf.com/SysImages/12-11-07_0630.jpg
http://moasf.com/SysImages/12-11-07_0631.jpg


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought it was funny seeing this thread about the tea... it was even funnier when I went to pick up my mail and there was a tube there with tea.
Weather here has been pretty nice the last couple days to attempt to try it out.


----------



## petevv (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (WolfinPR)*

Yes, I appreciate the thought. But I'd get more use out of the French Press coffee maker.








http://www.cmgestore.com/vw08/...0.ASP


_Modified by petevv at 11:52 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

please edit your post to not do that.
I don't embed them because then every time everyone loads this thread I get a bandwidth hit even if they have no desire to see the images. plus they are big so it makes the page scroll left to right for some. thanks for the help but I've got a pretty good grasp on using message boards.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (monocle)*

Monocle (BTW, normally we like it people provide at least a first name in thier profile, your call)...
I'm guessing from the bandwidth comment you, like me, are hosting your own server, which is something most people do not do. Is this correct ?. Normally I've tended to edit posts containing URLS to images to use the [ IMG ] [ / IMG ] tagging, but if you are running your own server I'll make a point of not doing that for your posts
-Mark


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Mark, you are correct. I don't use the free storage places like some do. I've got my own web space and while I don't have a particularly low limit, message board threads get hammered day in and day out... I'd rather not take that hit for eternity.
thanks
-Lance


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Tea???
I thought the Eos was designed to make coffee...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3087397


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_guess what was on my door step tonight? funny thing is that the outer label said "Time Sensitive Material" LOL

yup. got mine today and it said the same thing. And the postage label was covering up the VW sticker so i was thinking, "what is this? a time capsule?"









time sensitive huh? for when? may??!?


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

I hadn't read this thread before I got my tube in the mail.
In all absoulte honesty...when I saw the package...I though VW was being so nice for sending me a bottle of Krytox.
Hmmm...
I guess a nice glass of tea is just as good.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

mine came today







i found a new use for the EOS sun tea container.......makes a nice snow gauge


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_...makes a nice snow gauge
















bahahahahahaha!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Let us know how well that works out.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_mine came today







i found a new use for the EOS sun tea container.......makes a nice snow gauge

















VW Eos $35,000
First Service $69.00
Finding a practical use for your Eos Sun Tea kit...... Priceless








Good one Jean
Kevin


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

If anyone from VW is reading this, I'd like to thank you for thinking of me. My prior vehicle was a BMW and they never sent me a nice gesture such as this. Same goes for any of the brands I've owned, actually... (Honda, Toyota, BMW)


_Modified by ryandougherty at 5:54 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I got my kit yesterday. It was a cute and nice gesture even if it was about 6 months off season.
I would have preferred a bottle of krytox


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_I would have preferred a bottle of krytox

Me too. Just another form of junk mail to me. It will likely make it's way to a landfill long before I pop the top again. I thought VW was supposed to be eco friendly.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

I received my Eos sun tea today!
Ironically, I was out driving with the top down, but haven't gotten a chance with the Eos sun tea yet.
I probably could have used something else more (although NOT Krytox-- after my VW bottle, I have what is surely a lifetime supply in a 1lb bottle)
I knew what it was from this thread, so I had my wife open it.







It's cute, but I drink coffee more (in a VW travel mug)
Here is a coffee maker that was for 1950's-60's VW's and Porsches. It plugged into a cig lighter outlet, and looks like a torpedo-shaped capsule (sorry for that tiny pic)
or this Paluxette coffee maker for VW's and Porsches






















I have a French press coffee maker already, but those Eos cups & spoons would be cute (although not great for travel)
An *Eos popcorn maker* would be nice at the drive-in, but that would also be for nice weather only








(and have to work when dark!)
at least they didn't send us all lipstick to match our Eos...























Yea VW!
William
ps. I haven't been to the drive-in with the Eos yet, but there are a couple drive-ins an hour or so away, and it was fun to see Herbie in my Ghia, and to see some "big screen" movies there. The Eos can only make it better, esp. as they transmit the audio on short-range FM, and you tune in with your radio!


----------



## James Ward (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (flheat)*

Wife got her's and it is in the 20s. Have to wait a few months to try it out.


----------



## Seshat1034 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am jealous... I didn't get any tea!


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (just4fun)*

Hey Kevin, I was curious also if us Canucks were going to get anything so i wrote to VW Canada and here is what they said:
_Dear Fred,
Thank you for visiting our website. We appreciate your interest in the
Volkswagen brand.
Unfortunately, the new owner gift (Sun Tea) for the VW Eos is only
extended to our U.S. customers at this time.
We regret any disappointment this may have caused.
Have a nice day! _
Oh well, no tea for us but I still like my Eos!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (Eismeer Blue)*

They are probably going to send you Canadians a popsicle maker instead. Just pour in the juice, place in car, and drive around for an hour or so with the top down. Then stop and enjoy your frozen treats!









_Quote, originally posted by *Eismeer Blue* »_Hey Kevin, I was curious also if us Canucks were going to get anything so i wrote to VW Canada and here is what they said:
_Dear Fred,
Thank you for visiting our website. We appreciate your interest in the
Volkswagen brand.
Unfortunately, the new owner gift (Sun Tea) for the VW Eos is only
extended to our U.S. customers at this time.
We regret any disappointment this may have caused.
Have a nice day! _
Oh well, no tea for us but I still like my Eos!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (Eismeer Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eismeer Blue* »_Unfortunately, the new owner gift (Sun Tea) for the VW Eos is only
extended to our U.S. customers at this time.

Oh well, no tea for us but I still like my Eos!


Gee, why am I not surprised.
I agree, the gesture is nice, but I can live without the sun tea, and happy to have a great car.
Kevin


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (just4fun)*

I just received mine last week but I only bought the car in October so I can't complain about the timing (winter in Chicago not a time for suntea). Overall it is a cute gesture but there is no sipping spout on the lid - one will have to pry the top off to drink and that seems like a messy and spill-certain situation.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sun Tea (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_They are probably going to send you Canadians a popsicle maker instead. Just pour in the juice, place in car, and drive around for an hour or so with the top down. Then stop and enjoy your frozen treats!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll fill mine with margarita mix and let my wife drive.


----------

